# Where to buy name brand underwear



## Singlemaninchina (Nov 15, 2015)

I am in need to buying some new underwear. I ussually wear name brands like CK but the problem is that they are ridiculously priced in the malls and on taobao you cannot trust anything to be real. Do you know of websites in China that sell them for their normal price or a company in America who will ship to china? 

Thanks


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ask friends or family to ship it or, if you have them, let colleagues take it with them


----------

